# THE Short Life of Pumpkins



## neka4ok (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## neka4ok (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy Halloween )


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Too funny! But it makes me kind of sad to think about it from the pumpkins point of view. But then, I guess it's better than ending up as a pie.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think it is the ultimate honor for a pumpkin to become a Jack-O-Lantern. I always feel like everyone that I carve, I have saved it.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

When I carve mine I bake the seeds and eat them. And when the jack o lantern is done I use the meat to make desserts. I think it is a proper burial.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty funny


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

That is too, funny! LOL Totally love the face when the top comes off. Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Strange. I still have a pumpkin grown in my front yard from 2 years ago. I sits on my front step through all weather and temperatures.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it!!!!! If only pumpkins knew how much they are apart of the Halloween community. Hell, we even make them fly (Punkin' Chunkin"). I too roast the seeds after cleaning out the pumpkin. This year I held on to a bunch of the seeds to I can carve the next generation.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...I enjoyed that.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

I actually quit carving pumpkins altogether. They were always too time consuming to carve and never lasted very long. So now I make them out of paper. But I still buy a "live" pumpkin to display and after halloween I open it up and roast the seeda and make dinner from the meat. (yum)


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Adorable! Although now I wonder if I should feel like a serial killer... :eekin:


----------

